# 400L planted aquarium



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

hey everyone 
here it is my 400L 150cm aquarium planted on the 12th of october
today it's like this (18days old)








there's still a long way to go before it gets the crazy wild look that i like so much :mrgreen:
i'm thinking about the fish for this layout and the most likely choice are the Paracheirodon Simulans
take care


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks really good, although you might lose the smaller stones as the plants fill in. Could you give any more info?

Tom


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

fantastic


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

1- 5 bags of Akadama (75L)
2 - 2 MH 150W lamps
3 - industrial activated carbon for the bottom of the substrate
4 - Sphagnum peat also for the bottom of the substrate
5 - 6kg CO2 botle
6 - Papillon regulator and 500g backup botle
7 - Fluval 203 filter as an external CO2 reactor.
8 - magnetic valve
9 - buble counter
10 - HQI BLV 5200K bulbs (i'd rather use 6500K but the price difference is huge)
11 - plastic net to separate the peat/carbon from the Akadama above

the plants are:
Echinodorus tenellus
Glossostigma Elatinoides
Echinodorus Quadricostatus
Valisneria spirallis
Cyperus Helferi


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Really beautiful !!!


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

The rock placement, mounding of the substrate and plant combination makes the tank very natural.


----------



## lonepeace (May 1, 2007)

Great looking natural tank


----------



## fluffiebuggie (Sep 25, 2007)

I love the look of this one, it's extremely peaceful.

Please post update pics in the future?


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

here's how it looks today


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It's filling in beautifully. A very serene, natural setup.


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes very natural and great loking tank.
What about fish?


----------

